# ASUS ROG Skin problems



## xBruce88x (Jun 27, 2011)

The skin doesn't seem to be fitting right around the program (i guess that's a way to put it) here's a comparison shot, GPU-Z ASUS ROG 0.5.3 VS GPU-Z.0.5.3. so they're the same version, just one has the skin.






also i was wondering if any other skins are out there for gpu-z or how to make my own?

thanks!

I had to edit this in... WOOT MY 1000TH POST!... now that that is out of my system...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 27, 2011)

Interesting. The ROG cpu-z does the exact same thing for me but on the left side.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't like this skinned nonsense. Especially since you don't have any option to turn it off. Native Windows skin looks so much better...


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 27, 2011)

Why not given out a Theme Editor ? and doing some TPU GPU-Z Theme Thread ...... 
I remember the ol days where beatforge/Fli7e presented their first winamp skin and suddenly all came up with winamp skinning,


thx to Wizz for his great effort on that Tool !!!


i Like the R.O.G Theme 




btw. strange issue u have there ......
just tested it on my Workstation looks good so far






only under top bar i see some theme issues


----------

